# Black Creek?



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm trying to fish some new places could anyone give me some information about Black Creek? Is the bass fishing good? Any tips on how to fish it, don't want to know your spots just some direction. :thumbup:


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i have only launched there, but from reading reports and review. trick worm and spinner baits seem to do pretty decent out there.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------

